# Sayer in Chicago



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my goodness...what a doll baby! If I were looking to add to my family, I would be so on top of either Sayer or Maverick!

Adopt Maltese Rescue


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh my, what a sweetie pie. I love how they've described him, he sounds just precious.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my he is so cute!!!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Awwww! What a little sweetheart  NCMR always has the cutest babies... If only I could handle a third fluff.. ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh so cute!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

He is precious! I wish I could have another, but 2 is my limit!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I would get him in a heartbeat but we already have two cats and two dogs. Would love to have an adorable little rescue like him. Sure hope that someone gives him a forever home real soon.


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh how adorable. I hope he finds a home soon!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Crystal -- I may never speak to you again -- LOL . I've been watching this little guy since Mary sent me an email about him when he first went into rescue (before he was ready to be adopted), and I've also been watching him on FB.

Now seeing him here on SM -- he's back in the forefront of my mind. I've picked up the phone at least 10 times today to call Mary and put it down thinking I should sleep on it at least 1 more night. 

I've also been watching Maverick, but it looks as if he may have several applications going in on him.

I think Sayer is adorable and will probably give Mary a call in the morning as I want to talk to her about this year's picnic anyway. I'll see what's happening with both Sayer and Maverick as far as applications go and if it's meant to be, he might be coming to NM to live and if not, Mary will talk me out of it. LOL


----------

